#  Chat Ecke >   Wer kennt wen? >

## Küken

Ist da von euch jemand registriert? 
Lg küken

----------


## Teetante

Was ist das??

----------


## Sunflowers

Ich bin dort! 
Es ist eine Plattform, auf der man Freunde, Familie, Verwanndte usw. finden kann, wenn sie dort auch registriert sind. Man kann gefunden werden und so weiter...  www.wer-kennt-wen.de

----------


## Küken

Hallo Andrea, 
wenn du mir mal deine Emiladresse schickst, lad ich dich sehr gerne ein *g* 
Lg franzi

----------


## Küken

@ sunflowers, 
magst du mir ne PN mit deinem Namen schicken? Ich w ürd dich gerne finden *g* 
lg küken

----------


## Sunflowers

Würde ich, aber da steht du möchtest oder darfst keine PN empfangen.

----------


## Küken

Bitte :Huh?: ??
Ich bin entsetzt... Moment... 
Ich füg dich aml als Freund hinzu, vielleicht gehts ja dann *g*  
Lg küken

----------


## Stine

Hallo Küken,
ich bin da auch seit ein paar Tagen registriert. Ich muss allerdings noch mal mein Profil dort ergänzen.   :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## Küken

Sunflower, ich hab dich gefunden *g* 
Lg franzi

----------


## Sunflowers

ich weiß  :Zwinker:

----------


## cappuccinomum

Hallo Ihr!! 
;-)
Ich bin dort auch zu finden *ggg* - vielleicht "trifft" man sich mal?  
Verratet Ihr mir per PN noch mehr über Euch, dann such ich....   :Grin:  
Jetzt aber erstmal gute NAcht an alle!!  :i_13sleepy_3:

----------


## Beanie

:nice_day_cut:  Ich bin da auch registriert.

----------


## Maggie

Huhuhu ich bin auch dabei :-)))

----------

